# ISP Technologies DECI-MATE



## rexbinary (Sep 6, 2018)

Saw this on ISP's Facebook:









ISP Technologies said:


> September 5, 2018 – Waterford, MI – ISP Technologies has introduced the DECI-MATE, the first micro-pedal to offer the company’s unique noise reduction system. With full implementation of ISP’s world-renowned Decimator technology, and including new tracking improvements, the micro DECI-MATE pedal is a “no gate, no compromise” pedal.



Source:
http://www.isptechnologies.com/2018/introducing-the-deci-mate-pedal/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Vyn (Sep 6, 2018)

Kinda like the idea of this a lot. Most of the mini-gates are crap, this could change things.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Kinda like the idea of this a lot. Most of the mini-gates are crap, this could change things.



I have the Donner one and for the price its a nice piece of gear. 

But its good to finally get one thats legit.


----------



## Soya (Sep 7, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have the Donner one and for the price its a nice piece of gear.
> 
> But its good to finally get one thats legit.


Good to know, I was looking at that one just for a cheap remedy for a noisy distortion pedal.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 7, 2018)

YES!!! FINALLY THEY MADE A MINI!!!


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 7, 2018)

Mini-pedals for the mini-board god.


----------



## Shask (Sep 7, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have the Donner one and for the price its a nice piece of gear.
> 
> But its good to finally get one thats legit.


Very cool. Maybe I will grab one. I have been curious, but it seems like I never see good reviews of the cheap gates. Would you say as good as a Boss NS-2?


----------



## fob (Sep 7, 2018)

If it has a buffer in it then I’m definitely interested.


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 7, 2018)

interested to see this vs Zuul


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 7, 2018)

Shask said:


> Very cool. Maybe I will grab one. I have been curious, but it seems like I never see good reviews of the cheap gates. Would you say as good as a Boss NS-2?



I sold my NS-2 because my Decimator was so much better. If this behaves like the standard decimator then i would say give it a shot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 7, 2018)

Shask said:


> Very cool. Maybe I will grab one. I have been curious, but it seems like I never see good reviews of the cheap gates. Would you say as good as a Boss NS-2?


It's been awhile since I had an NS2, so I cant say. But the tone suck on the Donner is minimal in my opinion.


----------



## Shask (Sep 7, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's been awhile since I had an NS2, so I cant say. But the tone suck on the Donner is minimal in my opinion.


Do you know if it is a clone of any other gate? MXR maybe?


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 7, 2018)

I doubt they would clone another gate given they have their own, very competitive, gate technology


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 7, 2018)

I was a huge fan of the original Decimator. Only sold mine so I could upgrade to the Decimator II pedal, which I now have two of in my main rig  

If it's the same circuit then I have no real reason to get one, but it's great to have the option if my pedal shelf starts getting too cramped


----------



## Shask (Sep 7, 2018)

kindsage said:


> I doubt they would clone another gate given they have their own, very competitive, gate technology


I was asking about the Donner Noise Gate pedal. I know ISP has their own thing.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 7, 2018)

Oh! My bad :/


----------



## rexbinary (Sep 7, 2018)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> If it's the same circuit then I have no real reason to get one, but it's great to have the option if my pedal shelf starts getting too cramped



Supposedly it's newer technology.



ISP Technologies said:


> The DECI-MATE features the adaptive response of the Decimator, which tracks the envelope of both super-fast staccato notes as well as long sustained notes. The DECI-MATE also incorporates new DECIMATOR X™ technology, which uses time vector integration and eliminates any modulation of the notes, thus allowing long sustained notes to provide amazingly smooth responses.



I real curious how this will stack up against my two linked Decimator IIs.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 8, 2018)

This I suppose will be more comparable to the original decimator since I don’t see a key input. 

I may be tempted by this, I still don’t have a gate for my tube amps, I just run my axe FX in the FX loop for delay and reverb and sometimes the gate, but gate in the loop isn’t ideal as it kills my clean tone. 

Also I know the decimator will be badass as the one built into my ISP Theta is super effective.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 8, 2018)

Just get a Fortin Zuul.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 8, 2018)

The Zulu is a bigger pedal. And $90 more. 


axxessdenied said:


> Just get a Fortin Zuul.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 8, 2018)

The Zuul is a bigger pedal. And $90 more. 


axxessdenied said:


> Just get a Fortin Zuul.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 8, 2018)

The key input though. It makes it a much better gate than any other one I've tried on my board. Especially if you like to use single coils or p90s. Worth going to a bigger form factor for that feature alone. Unless they really did something revolutionary on the deci-mate the zuul will still dominate in terms of gates in pedal format, imo.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 8, 2018)

My decimator clamps down hard AF. Zero noise. The Zuul seems great but at the same time overkill.


----------



## rexbinary (Sep 14, 2018)

I emailed ISP the following question:


rexbinary said:


> How does the new DECI-MATE compare to two linked Deicmator II pedals? Does one clearly out perform the other?



Here is the response:


ISP Technologies said:


> There is no question that 2 of the Decimator II units linked will provide higher performance than a single Deci-mate pedal. The big advantage of the Deci-mate is the smaller footprint and we have made a new improvement in the release time response. This new Decimator X technology, as we are calling it, has an improvement for long sustained notes. There was an improvement in release response when we went from the original Decimator to the Decimator II and now the new Decimator X technology provides the smoothest release yet with virtually no ripple in the decay of long sustained notes. It really depends on playing style, some players who play metal may not notice this difference with more staccato type of playing but other playing styles like rock, blues etc will find this adds to the transparency of the Deci-mate.
> 
> The actual effective noise reduction will still be better with two units linked, which you cannot do with the Deci-mate pedal.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 14, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> This I suppose will be more comparable to the original decimator since I don’t see a key input.
> 
> I may be tempted by this, I still don’t have a gate for my tube amps, I just run my axe FX in the FX loop for delay and reverb and sometimes the gate, but gate in the loop isn’t ideal as it kills my clean tone.
> 
> Also I know the decimator will be badass as the one built into my ISP Theta is super effective.


The zuul is pretty incredible for clean channel in the loop.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 21, 2018)

Has anybody picked up one of these yet? I'm planning on eventually expanding my micro board (that I only run into the front of the amp) right now into a bigger one so I can finally get my delay, reverb, and looper into the FX loop of my Mark V:35. Right now I just have a Mooer noise killer on the micro board. It works fine, but it doesn't handle my BE-OD and TC Eyemaster very well so I was thinking of picking up the Deci-mate for my pedals that go into the front of the amp and move the Mooer to the FX loop.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Oct 21, 2018)

Hasn't been released yet. You can pre order, though.


----------



## Soya (Oct 22, 2018)

InCasinoOut said:


> Has anybody picked up one of these yet? I'm planning on eventually expanding my micro board (that I only run into the front of the amp) right now into a bigger one so I can finally get my delay, reverb, and looper into the FX loop of my Mark V:35. Right now I just have a Mooer noise killer on the micro board. It works fine, but it doesn't handle my BE-OD and TC Eyemaster very well so I was thinking of picking up the Deci-mate for my pedals that go into the front of the amp and move the Mooer to the FX loop.


Backordered a bit, was originally released on the 12th. Sweetwater says mine should be shipped out on Tuesday.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Oct 22, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have the Donner one and for the price its a nice piece of gear.
> 
> But its good to finally get one thats legit.


I also have the Donner and am good, but yeah it’s about time they downsized


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 22, 2018)

And here I thought you needed big ones for X rated.


----------



## Gmork (Oct 22, 2018)

I just ordered one from L&M last week. Isp claims it has improved tracking bla bla bla etc (or something) Sooo thats cool! Lol. I only wish it were chrome like its siblings  .Im Im literally making a mini version of my main big pedaboard rig and it just kills me to think the mini deci wont match  lol


----------



## Soya (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm actually super happy this one is black, since all my other pedals are black


----------



## bubucci (Oct 23, 2018)

Classic Decimator is just too big for one-knob pedal, this one looks perfect. Thomann says it will be available in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## B.M.F. (Oct 23, 2018)

Gmork said:


> ISP claims it has improved tracking bla bla bla etc (or something) Sooo thats cool! Lol. I only wish it were chrome like its siblings



Correct, it’s the new Decimator X tech that’s in the new Theta Pro X digital preamp. Wise decision all around to take the new noise gate out of that unit and turn it into a pedalboard friendly pedal. I’m wondering if a G-String III is soon to follow.


----------



## Soya (Nov 3, 2018)

All mounted up and working well. My AMT SS-30 can get kinda hissy. Please excuse my hilarious lighting.


----------



## kylendm (Nov 3, 2018)

niceee


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 4, 2018)

Soya said:


> All mounted up and working well. My AMT SS-30 can get kinda hissy. Please excuse my hilarious lighting.
> 
> View attachment 64959



Woah, cool knobs for the SS-30


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2018)

Now show us clips with the SS30.


----------



## Soya (Nov 4, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Now show us clips with the SS30.



Well since I have no mics, or interface, or DAW, a cell phone clip would have to do


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 28, 2019)

Figured I'd bump this thread rather than start a new one... but I couldn't find any posts about the mini Deci-MATE G. Basically a G-String with the X-technology in the new mini pedal form.

Cue video:



Wonder when it comes out and what the pricing will be...


----------



## Nicki (Sep 28, 2019)

Wookieslayer said:


> Figured I'd bump this thread rather than start a new one... but I couldn't find any posts about the mini Deci-MATE G. Basically a G-String with the X-technology in the new mini pedal form.
> 
> Wonder when it comes out and what the pricing will be...



As soon as I saw that 3.5mm cable it became a giant NOPE for me. Those cables won't stand being stomped on. I'd rather wait for the new versions of the full sized pedals or save up and wait until they put it in the rack unit.


----------



## sharedEQ (Sep 29, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> This I suppose will be more comparable to the original decimator since I don’t see a key input.
> 
> I may be tempted by this, I still don’t have a gate for my tube amps, I just run my axe FX in the FX loop for delay and reverb and sometimes the gate, but gate in the loop isn’t ideal as it kills my clean tone.
> 
> Also I know the decimator will be badass as the one built into my ISP Theta is super effective.


Jesus, doesn't the fractal have a noise suppressor? 

Boss processors have a transparent ns style suppressor that can track input signal and works with any level of gain .


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 29, 2019)

sharedEQ said:


> Jesus, doesn't the fractal have a noise suppressor?
> 
> Boss processors have a transparent ns style suppressor that can track input signal and works with any level of gain .


 
It does but I usually can’t be bothered to move around cables so I can run a second cable for the key input.

Also most of the time when I’m playing a tube amp, it’s my Recto, whose loop sucks, so I run it hard-bypassed.


----------



## MuttBunch (Oct 24, 2019)

Jumping in here to see if anyone has had similar experiences. I was running a Decimator II in front of my amp, then sold it to finance the Deci-mate. I think I prefer the Decimator II though. I haven't noticed much difference in sustain, and setting the Deci-mate seems a little more finicky. 

What I miss most though about the Decimator II, and maybe ISP thought this was a design flaw, was a slight resonant hump in the upper upper mids / low highs that gave a little presence and a little bite that I really liked.


----------

